# Martin Logan C2 Center or Motion?? Any Input?



## HTGeek7 (Mar 20, 2012)

Currently ordering the new Martin Logan Motion 40's for my setup and replacing the center. I have heard the motion 8 and it sounds great (especially matching the finish for speakers), but saw a electromotion C2 center that seemed to be significantly bigger than the motion series. Does anyone have any input or experience with these centers within their system. Also MOTION 30 soon to be released, can't find any articles or pictures of what it's going to look like. So might hold out to purchase the "recommended" pairing center channel.
Any thoughts or advice would help...I am partial to Martin Logan, and I know I know Much better center channels available by ML but one little problem..... :spend: <--- ME :foottap:addle: <-- WIFE :rofl:


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Gotta love the Motion series, I know Ive been thrilled with my pair of LX16s. I was very excited to see Martin Logan branch out into a more affordable product line with their Motion series. Though I would imagine an usually large portion of the Martin Logan fan-base consider the Motion series more a matter of Martin Logan 'loosing their way' than as a company that is attempting to diversify and profit in a tough economy while still offering products worthy of the Martin Logan name. Frankly, I fully support anyone who would take advantage of the performance to price ratio that the Martin Logan Motion series represents. However I dont know of any Motion owners around these parts, go figure. ML has a forum but, again, the Motion series doesnt seem to get much love over there either. Let us know what you decide to try, I dont think you can go wrong no matter that models you try in the Motion series.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

BTW Sonnie himself did a review of the Motion Series, have you checked it out???

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...martinlogan-motion-speaker-system-review.html


----------



## Albertan (Jun 16, 2012)

I went with the EM-C2, but it's still in shipment. The C2 is twice as much, but I would expect the move up from 4" to 5¼" low frequency drivers to be worth it. The center channel is one of the most important speakers in a HT setup. Good luck.


----------



## HTGeek7 (Mar 20, 2012)

Definitely let me know how it works out for you and thanks to all for the replies


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

I have the motion 12s and 10s.

Need a center as well and the motion c won't drip in price


----------



## Ikarius (Nov 22, 2011)

I've ended up in a ML 5.1 system myself; LX-16 for L/R, EM-C2 for Center, and FX for surround, and I'm absolutely thrilled with this system. I have listened to the Motion 8 center, and I'd pair it with Motion 4's, but not the LX-16s or Motion 40s. The Motion 40s are really good L/R towers, and are fantastic for musical content- they present a richer, fuller sound than the LX-16s if you like listening in stereo mode. My personal preference is using a 5.1 system in "multichannel-stereo" mode, so I don't really need the Motion 40s. If I was listening primarily in stereo mode, I'd be jonesing for a pair of Motion 40s for sure. Anyhow, I'd strongly recommend the EM-C2 center for you- it's drivers and tweeter are much more appropriately sized to match up with the Motion 40s than what's in the Motion 8.

Cheers
Ikarius


----------

